# Living life, Live life, Living the life



## vlang01

Hi, I would just like to ask for the Hebrew translation of:
Living life
Live life
Living the life

Thanks!


----------



## airelibre

There are very many translations for these, depending on what exactly you mean by the phrase - who is living life, who are you telling to live life? How formal/informal do you want to be? Modern Hebrew or Biblical Hebrew?


----------



## vlang01

Thanks airelibre for your reply. This is what i actually means for this. "Living life means loving life. When we love life we love everything in it. We don't take for granted what we have and are grateful for nature and all life around us. We have positive attitudes in making life better for all." 

My purpose is to have a tatoo in Hebrew with this phrase, it would be a statement that i'm living life and also to encourage others to live their life.


----------



## airelibre

vlang01 said:


> Thanks airelibre for your reply. This is what i actually means for this. "Living life means loving life. When we love life we love everything in it. We don't take for granted what we have and are grateful for nature and all life around us. We have positive attitudes in making life better for all."
> 
> My purpose is to have a tatoo in Hebrew with this phrase, it would be a statement that i'm living life and also to encourage others to live their life.


Since nobody has answered you, I will answer, but I'm not entirely happy to do so, because I'm not a native speaker, and you should be very careful if you are considering getting a permanent tattoo in a language you don't understand. Also note that Judaism prohibits tattoos (Leviticus 19:28: “You shall not etch a tattoo on yourselves.”) because it is considered mutilation of the body which is not owned, only borrowed by the soul during life). Therefore, some people think it is hypocritical to get a tattoo in Hebrew.

That said, I believe the best translation would be חיים את החיים. It is kind of like saying "(we/you) live life", "life is lived", "life is for living".


----------



## bazq

airelibre said:


> That said, I believe the best translation would be חיים את החיים. It is kind of like saying "(we/you) live life", "life is lived", "life is for living".



I think the translation given by airelibre is great, and captures the essence of what you're trying to convey.
Note that in English "living the life" can mean "living in a good way" as in "Wow, John really is living the life!". This meaning is not conveyed in the translation above (which would be "חיים את החיים *הטובים*" literally - "living *the* *good *life"). Other than that it's excellent.

Please see to it that the tattoo artist examines the shape of the letters, as you want it to say what it means (true to any tattoo done in a foreign language  ) 

Have fun.


----------



## vlang01

Hi airelibre, sorry if tatoo is against your belief. This is actually my first time to have it. I'm a Filipino but was born in Israel. That's why i choose Hebrew. Thank you so much for your translation.


----------



## vlang01

Hi bazq, thanks too! Actually i don't want that message that I'm living a good life. Coz I'm not, hahaha. So i think airelibre translation is pretty good.


----------



## vlang01

Another question, i found out that Hebrew is written from right to left, so if this    חיים את החיים   will be written vertically, is that means that the rightmost character will be on the button the going up?


----------



## airelibre

Don't worry, I'm not offended personally, I'm just making sure you know that some people don't approve of it. 

You are right that it is written from right to left, but this would mean that the character furthest to the right would be at the top, and the one furthest to the left would be at the bottom.

It is also less usual to see Hebrew written vertically than English for example.


----------



## arielipi

like this:
ח
י
א
ת
ה
ח
י
י
ם
ה
ט
ו
ב
י
ם
=
חי את החיים הטובים

airlibre - two points:
1. if no one answers after youve given one, that means there are no objections 
2. is it necessary to tell people that every time? (at all?)


----------



## airelibre

arielipi said:


> like this:
> ח
> י
> א
> ת
> ה
> ח
> י
> י
> ם
> ה
> ט
> ו
> ב
> י
> ם
> =
> חי את החיים הטובים
> 
> airlibre - two points:
> 1. if no one answers after youve given one, that means there are no objections
> 2. is it necessary to tell people that every time? (at all?)


Huh? What did I do? What did I say? :S


----------



## vlang01

Thank you so much!


----------



## arielipi

airelibre said:


> Huh? What did I do? What did I say? :S


#4


----------



## airelibre

arielipi said:


> #4



אני עדיין לא יודע מה אתה רומז. אתה מוכן להגיד לי?


----------

